# Von Waldberg / Von der Otto GSDs



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

http://www.vonwaldberggermanshepherds.com/

Opinions of this kennel? Strictly out of curiosity. 

Also: http://www.ottogsd.com/index.html

Thanks!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

As far as your second link. 

They appear to be clueless. What makes me say this is all the BS they spew about working lines on their German vs American page.









Sounds like they are basically trying to say that the working lines are psychotic(sp), man(and "critter") eating beasts. (Give me a BREAK!)


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes, I have to agree. The contract is a joke, IMO anyway. I'm sorry, but for the prices they are advertising, I want a lot more than 1 year against HD, which is all they seem concerned about.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Stephanie17s said:


> VonWaldberg German shepherds, german shepherds, german shepherd breeders
> 
> Opinions of this kennel? Strictly out of curiosity.
> 
> ...


Don't judge books by there covers. I found numerous of amazing reviews of otto all over the internet. Their dogs seem very healthy, well trainability, workable, big boned, pure awesome and what German shepherds are meant to be.


----------



## Finnley (May 29, 2015)

*** Removed by ADMIN - PM member for info. ***


----------

